# [German NR] Henri Gerber 43.35 Megaminx Single



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 30, 2016)

Very satistified with this solve, puts me 11th in the world  Average was 52.70, got 51.74 in R1 aswell.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Nov 13, 2016)

Woooah


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 13, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Woooah


Thanks!  If that's a proper answer to "wooah" xD


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 24, 2016)

Nicely done!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 25, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> Nicely done!


Thanks!


----------

